#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Лама Анагарика Говинда

## Spirit

Лама Анагарика Говинда (Эрнст Теодор Гоффманн) – буддист, сначала был монахом в традиции тхеравада, затем в тибетской традиции. Написал отличные книжки – Психология раннего буддизма, Основы тибетского мистицизма, Путь белых облаков и др. Жил и практиковал в Тибете и Юго-Восточной Азии.  Приятно и полезно читать, с немецкой педантичностью изложены многие аспекты Буддизма. Также интерес может вызвать изложение личных мотивов принятия Буддизма и вообще психологические аспекты такого явления, как распространение Буддизма среди народов европейского происхождения.

----------


## Банзай

Хорошо дядька пишет. Было интересно в свое время почитать его сравнительный взгляд на дзэн и тибетские традиции.

----------


## SkyFly

Да, многие положения тхеравады и ваджараяны узнавал из его книжек в свое время...

----------


## Бодхичен

Единственный недостаток - так это какое-то ужасно странное понимание внутреннних энергитических процессов. Особенно когда он делал сравнительный анализ буддийской и индуисской системы чакр. Проще говоря - неверное сопоставление.
А так конечно пишет доходчиво для западных мозгов  :Smilie:

----------


## Торчинов

Я бы сказал так. Книга по психологии Абхидхаммы на мой взгляд очень хорошая. А "Основы тибетского мистицизма" весьма странная, включая его интерпретацию мантры ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ. Это скорее его личное видение тибетской традиции, чем описание самой традиции. Не случайно, что в Германии его последователи образуют совершенно особую группу "нетрадиционных" буддистов, которая называется "Арья Майтрея Мандала".

----------

Дондог (28.03.2011)

----------


## SkyFly

Угу, мне тоже Абхидхамма его запомнилась больше...

----------


## Борис

Аутентичность ЛАГ действительно под большим вопросом. Джон Рейнольдс её вовсе отрицает (ссылку спросите у Сэма).

Я слышал, что описания в его книгах ваджраянских практик сильно разнятся с тем, что практикуют реально в Ваджраяне. Сам именно по этому поводу ничего сказать не могу, потому что 1) занимаясь в кагьюпинском центре, я визуализаций, тем не мнее, не выполнял  2) у ЛАГ я смог прочесть только некоторые места... потому как часто уж больно горазд он слоджно слишком излагать...

----------


## Банзай

Местами просто пронзительные страницы, а далее десятки трудно усваемого материала.

----------


## Бодхичен

// Аутентичность ЛАГ действительно под большим вопросом. Джон Рейнольдс её вовсе отрицает (ссылку спросите у Сэма). //

Даю ссылку: 
*Лама Анагарика Говинда родился в Германии в 1898 г. Будучи членом ордена Кагьюдпа, он провел свыше семнадцати лет своей жизни у ног мастеров в тибетских обителях и монастырях. Его непосредственный опыт дал ему ясный инсайт во многое, что до сих пор оставалось совершенно тёмным для внешнего мира. Его коренной учитель, преподобный Томо Геше Римпоче Нгаванг Калзанг был настоятелем монастыря Белой Раковины в долине Томо (Тибет), жизнь которого состояла в реализации идеала Бодхисаттвы.*


// Я слышал, что описания в его книгах ваджраянских практик сильно разнятся с тем, что практикуют реально в Ваджраяне. //

"Реально" в Ваджраяне практикуют во всех четырех традициях, с собственными линиями прямой передачи и тантрическими практиками. Одним словом, различия зависят от традиции, и уровня излагаемой йоги.

//Сам именно по этому поводу ничего сказать не могу, потому что 1) занимаясь в кагьюпинском центре, я визуализаций, тем не мнее, не выполнял //

Что, вообще никакой? И давно вы в этом Дхарма-центре?


// 2) у ЛАГ я смог прочесть только некоторые места... потому как часто уж больно горазд он слоджно слишком излагать...//

Вот эти "некоторые места", и есть сущностные комментарии. Или вы думаете легче Мистерию разворачивать?  :Wink:

----------


## Борис

//Что, вообще никакой? И давно вы в этом Дхарма-центре? //

Бодхи, это не тема для публичного разговора. ПС или мылом...

//Вот эти "некоторые места", и есть сущностные комментарии. //

Слышал неоднократно и критику в адрес этих "некоторых комментариев" и "сущностных мест"...

----------


## Skeptoid

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Spirit_ 
> *Лама Анагарика Говинда (Эрнст Теодор Гоффманн) – буддист.....*



Эрнст Теодор Гоффманн??????

Лама значит Щелкунчик написал?


А как насчет Шекспира, он тоже вроде типа как коаны писал))

Быть или не быть- вот в чем вопрос

Кому не лень наберите в любом поисковике "Эрнст Теодор Гоффманн" и посмотрите, что это за пец)

Извините забыл поздороваться

Здравствуйте уважаемые!!!)

----------


## Spirit

Прошу прощения, крнечно - Эрнст ЛОТАР Гоффман (Хоффман). А Эрннст Теодор Амадей Гоффман - да, написал Щелкунчик. Этих двух Гоффманов я очень уважаю, и не удивительно, что произошла описка. Спасибо за эрудицию.

----------


## coma

<<анагарика>> практикующий- мирянин ,который носит белые одежды.
Говинда написал книгу,в которой представлена его личная интерпретация буддизма Ваджраяны .<<Основы тибецкого мистицизма>> Однако при написании книги он не пользовался тибетскими источниками ,ни устными, ни письменными,её содержание не имеет ничего общего с подлинными основополагающими практиками и учениями тибетского буддизма ,которые носят название нгондро и ламрим.
[джон рейнольдс]
Полностью согласен с ним , подобные тексты только вносят неясность в столь сложные темы.

----------


## yogic

Критикующие ЛАГ, вы, конечно, на опыте постигли, что он неправ? Тогда поправьте, на благо всех ЧС!

----------


## Борис

Алексей, опровергать всех - времени не хватит. Всей жизни! 

Почему б тогда Блаватскую в буддийские учителя не записать? На благо всех "махатм, писавших письмо большевикам" - им ведь виднее, это ж еще доказать надо, что не они Шакьямуни учили! А пока не докажем - мы должны Елену Иванну и Елену Петровну читать, почитать и во всем слушать, а не своих учителей - ведь "современный буддизм очень далек от Учения Будды", как первая из них уверяла!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Я понимаю, что не следует всех подряд приравнивать к этим двум Есленам - Блаватской и Рерих. Но также, ИМХО, незачем всех подряд в безусловные автортеты записывать - тем паче когда против этого "записания" есть серьезные основания...

----------


## yogic

Да я не призываю в сторонники, просто бывают любители покритиковать авторитетов, чтобы показать собственную крутизну. (Присутствующих в виду не имеем.) При этом их меньше всего интересует настоящая ценность обсуждаемого - достаточно ухватиться за какую-нить формальную "зацепку"... Вот чтоб это завернуть, я и написал, извиняюсь, если попал в молоко. А мне ЛАГ дал работающее понимание и Йоги Пяти Мудростей, и чакр с Буддами, независимо от того, что есть другие системы соответствия.

----------


## Михал

Есть и книги под рукой и почитать его хочется, так как люблю книги где все системно описано...но стоит ли тратить время? Я так понял что 15 лет назад книги Говинды ставились под сомнение, а что сейчас? Кто читал, что скажете?

----------

